# King at 3 mile



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Pretty sure I'm right but someone agree with me - my son says no way. Monday night, - 11pm - 3 mile bridge- GB side between little & big hump - white trout with 8" steel leader. Had just tossed a fresh live one out (so it was close to the surface) and he got slammed - drag was burning so fast I was afraid to touch the spool. Steady run, no head shake - finally tried to slow him down and began to feel the line quiver (tail?)but was still screaming straight west. 
King?


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Sure, why not. I've caught kings snapper fishing at night.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

I am going to take your son's side on this one. Few times a king will feed in the middle of the night. We have caught a lot of big spinners/black tips in that area this year. At night they will act just like a smoker and run straight, fast and true. But with fishing any thing is possible.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Gonna go with my intuition on this one & say that it was most likely a spinner shark. They've been feeding pretty thick on the surface all along both sides of 3 Mile over the past week or so. My buddy Mitch got a 46'' one on a damn 8'' twistertail a couple nights ago. They're hungry!


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

YES! a tournament just ended for kings in the bay and id say Most of the people are fishing in the same spot you just described for kings!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Could have been a tarpon.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

nb&twil said:


> Could have been a tarpon.


 The water temp was a little cool for them a few days ago around 65 degrees in the bay. I think the silver kings are headed to Tampa or Key West. But who knows for sure


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I've caught a lot of kings, and know how they feel but shark makes more sense given it being so late. 
Whatever it was, it was a freight train!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I got to throw Jack Crevalle in the mix since no one else did....there can be some spool stripping ones in the bay for sure......


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

I would lean towards a shark....


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

I think it was a good size stingray. Just recently caught a doormat ray and you wanna talk about spooling haha. Nearly spooled me for sure. But could have been a stingray, shark, or tarpon (which i have heard is running in the bay now). I just highly doubt it was a king but it is possible but very unlikely


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

Fish Sticks said:


> I think it was a good size stingray. Just recently caught a doormat ray and you wanna talk about spooling haha. Nearly spooled me for sure. But could have been a stingray, shark, or tarpon (which i have heard is running in the bay now). I just highly doubt it was a king but it is possible but very unlikely


Or a jack crevalle which has spooled me before and how do I know. Because I hooked it on a lightweight rod. Shimano 2000 stradic. Through out a live pin fish with a 706z and hooked into another and brought it in. Really good size.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Fish Sticks said:


> Or a jack crevalle which has spooled me before and how do I know. Because I hooked it on a lightweight rod. Shimano 2000 stradic. Through out a live pin fish with a 706z and hooked into another and brought it in. Really good size.


 That's not a "good size" !!! That's a dag-nasty-monster size!!!!

More then likely a shark, a ray would have not givin ya a fast run as much as a toothy critter would have.....


----------

